# Ice pics but still nothing



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

I'll try to post a couple of pics. First time here. We had a lot of ice but ground was too warm no salting needed. These are from my house onto the rest of the property.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

2 more pics


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

The first picture looks like it could be on a postcard. Awesome pics


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

great pic's man. it would be even a cooler pic's if we were able to make money, at least salting. this year suck! :realmad:


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I like the pictures.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*it's post card grade!*

they are post card grade!


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

kubotazd21;352957 said:


> The first picture looks like it could be on a postcard. Awesome pics


Thanks guys it's awesome to look out at it every time i walk in to living room. I have windows stretching about 13 ft. wide and are 8 in. from the floor to about 8 ft. high' . i'm gonna take my disk in and see what size of pic for my wall I can get printed out. But yep wish I as doing something out there


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

heres the last one (the one I have as my avitar).


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

our locale will take credit for sending you the icy stuff, garden.

awesome pics, looks like a quail & pheasant wingshot-paradise in 1st pic.
looks like the biggest buck east of the mississippi is going to step out of your avitar pic.

your tree stand nearby, perhaps?


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

somm;353143 said:


> our locale will take credit for sending you the icy stuff, garden.
> 
> awesome pics, looks like a quail & pheasant wingshot-paradise in 1st pic.
> looks like the biggest buck east of the mississippi is going to step out of your avitar pic.
> ...


I was using my hunting gear here. (my camera) Yep had as high as about 23-24 deer just this side of the first pic eating acorns from my yard about 3 falls ago. We have 2 sides of our prop. butt up next to a golf country club with over 400 acres Audobon wildlife sanctuary. We have seen a pair of bobwhites, 5 pheasants (2young cocks 1 young hen and the adult pair). Lots of deer, a flock of about 12-13 wild turkey, along with the possom, *****, & gr hogs. My property is just about 3A. Just love Nature. It's great to wake up and see all this around me.


----------

